# Will Precious EVER Foal??? Finally Has Rock Hard Udders



## Joanne (Jul 8, 2009)

I have been waiting since Father's Day for this foal.

Precious has never gone over 325 days pregnant.

Yes, my dates are correct!

She is a small mare and I would REALLY like this foal out alive and well soon.

I just picture it growing, and growing, and growing !

Your positive thoughts are greatly appreciated.

Extra eyes watching are appreciated as well.






Here is the link to the cam:

Pacific Pintos web cam


----------



## kaykay (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks to karla I have a group of quilting women that watch our cam. I know they have been watching precious too and were taking bets on who would foal first Star or Precious LOL

Sending healthy foal thoughts!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 8, 2009)

I have your cam up. I hope and pray for an easy delivery for your mare!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh Joanne, sending good thoughts and prayers your way for a safe, uneventful foaling and a healthy little one.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 9, 2009)

It's the room service!!



She's enjoying it. I'm on the East coast so I often am up and on computer at 5-6AM.....often again at 9-10AM and she's watching sunrise and slinging that big tub around, looking for breakfast



Then early on afternoon (here) I see you (?) and the dog ---------which I orginally thought was the foal



-------- cleaning stalls.

Hey, this gal is in NO hurry to give up all the comforts and service








She's standing calmly right now (12:48 my time) wishing for a little snack!!! Bribe her...


----------



## Kira98 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sending good thoughts your way ! thats along time to be waiting

Like me and my only big mare that foaled this year ! I waited almost a month over her first wax!

Hope I have my computer fixed I missed star lastnight I have Precious up on the cam now

I plan to watch til I get tired !

She is laying there quiet now it looks

and yeah i agree with the whole ROOM SERVICE they love it !


----------



## Joanne (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Bess that is funny. We have a 95 pound German Shepherd that lives for ball playing. He "helps" me clean the stalls. He runs in and drops the ball and runs outside waiting for me to throw it. It slows down stall cleaning, but he gets so much fun out of it I can't turn it down!

Walking on eggshells out here......





Kay well Star won the bets !

I do not care the order. Just want a live, healthy foal.


----------



## shelly (Jul 9, 2009)

I was just watching you checking her...did you see any movement?



She really is a tiny mare isn't she?


----------



## Joanne (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes Shelly I see movement and some contractions.

I am on my way out for one more night time check and to turn on the night light. It is 7 pm here now in California.


----------



## minie812 (Jul 9, 2009)

I sure am sending prayers for that mare. She looks very comfortable and looks like she is doing a little rearranging of her hay. I think she would probaably like some pickles and ice cream too


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 9, 2009)

She's showing some signs of "annoyance" right now, the tail flips, shifting weight, looking around.... looking at sides, not the past Precious --- nothing moved but her ear, on occassion





I'm thinking she'll foal in a couple hrs. Of course, we don't want to TELL her. Yep, my money is on a foal in the weeee hrs of 7/10. Hope Joanne is getting a little nap right now.


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 10, 2009)

WELL!!!!!!!!!! She sure won't need breakfast because she ate all night long!



If there is a scrap of hay left in that stall I'll be surprised. 2AM I went to bed, 6AM, she's still at it.......I'm on E coast so about 3 hrs ahead of her time.


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, me too just checked. No baby yet........but a nice little hard belly. Looks like baby has not moved back yet????????????? Gee, but you can't always go by that. She did have her head down and eating, bless her heart. The bucket in there is a big as she is.

Wonder if leaving that big bucket in there is a good idea? Baby could fall in there and not get out, but then you are there and can get "her" out? I worry about everything it seems, sorry!

B


----------



## Joanne (Jul 10, 2009)

The bucket is one of those semi soft rubber type and we have had a foal manage to get in there, but they or we are easily able to get them out. It is a bit tall for a newborn to get into, but they occasionally manage to get into trouble (you all know how horses can do this).

I am on my way out to feed her again. I think at this point I should not feed her! I do not want that foal any larger than it is!

You know how they are at the end. They eat their feed, then the straw. They seem to need to keep their mouth busy while waiting. I guess gum chewing is not an option for them


----------



## shelly (Jul 10, 2009)

Well she sure isn't in any hurry is she? She doesn't seem overly uncomfortable or restless, and she doesn't have that suddenly slim look yet either, so I hate to say it but I think she still has a few days to go! SORRY-JMO


----------



## shelly (Jul 11, 2009)

Still looks the same this morning...maybe if you turned her out with the others for a while? A good romp could get things moving?!? Just a suggestion...



COME ON PRECIOUS


----------



## Kira98 (Jul 11, 2009)

OH MY ! i was sure after I went to bed last night at like 10 that i would get up check her and she would have

4 extra legs but NOPE - Uh Precious come on your killin us here !





I think she goin to wait til tomorrow the 12th -which would be great but i have to go back to work so

I will miss it so yep just wait til tomorrow (or the next day or the next day LOL)

she has to be cookin up a lovely masterpiece ! my fs mare did this to me to kept me waiting and waiting oh the agony





Joanne,

has anything changed - her bag/milk her vulva anything ?????


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 11, 2009)

OK -- time for drastic measures!!

Go hussle in and out of her stall to feed, tell her that you MUST LEAVE the farm for an hr or so...... go start the truck, drive away. Walk back to house and watch the monitor








Hey, we all know the feeling


----------



## gimp (Jul 11, 2009)

I was thinking she appeared a bit restless...but I think she is just wanting more food


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 11, 2009)

There are some noticable changes to her today over the past few days. Her sides are more sunken in, more poop in the stall, lots more and she poops and pees a lot. She is pacing, yawning and scratching her butt, and she will lay down and roll to position her foal and get back up.

Won't be long now I bet!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you Beth for your early morning phone call. I too was watching her and wondering if I should give her more time and not disturb her or go out and feed.

Yesterday between 2 and 3 pm she laid down multiple times and stared at her belly, got up and yawned, walked in circles in the stall, and then........ nothing!!!!!

She got me going though. My adrenaline was surging.






Kira, her bags remain rock hard, her teats have filled with fluid, her vulva and anus are pushed out, her body is slimmer, like the foal has moved to get ready to come out.

I have been putting her in a round pen for a while in the mornings while I clean her stall, just so she can move around. But she just paces and looks unhappy. When I go to get her she runs to the door to go back into her stall.

I do not think she will be happy until she foals.

Thank you all for watching and your wonderful suggestions.





At least I am getting a few laughs between the anxiety!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 11, 2009)

I so feel for you. Star was like that for days and would barely come out of the stall. We left the door open so she could choose but she preferred being in. Sending good thoughts!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, gosh--must be a false pregnancy.











Sorry--just helping you to smile while you wait.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 11, 2009)

I do feel like I am living your last weekend Kay. I was on the other side watching your 24-48 hours go on another few days, but so happy with the results you had.

I am hoping I am as lucky as you were.

Thanks for watching.

It can't be too much longer. It is a gravity thing at this point!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 11, 2009)

Joanne--what is that in the bottom, just above the right hand corner or the stall? I'm watching your girl for a bit--and was just wondering.


----------



## Connie P (Jul 11, 2009)

Watching and waiting!









Come on girl - you can do it!


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh gosh! No baby yet........unbelievable.

I was sure that I would see a baby this morning. Better give her a squeeze Joanne.

B


----------



## kaykay (Jul 12, 2009)

Poor Joanne!! You must be losing your mind! wish I lived closer Id bring you a good meal and some chocolate





I will say that my friends saying is "those special paint jobs take a little longer"


----------



## Joanne (Jul 12, 2009)

And Kay my friends favorite saying is that if they cook it too long they burn them (no "color" white at all) !!!





I like your friends saying better.





She could not get any harder udders.

She walked and ate straw all night. Seldom resting. She is taking a short break this morning.

And I thought that full moon that got your horse Star to foal would bring my foal too......

Drats....


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 12, 2009)

Come on Precious

please let your people see that beauty your holding on to


----------



## iowa (Jul 12, 2009)

Saw a couple birds fly through, but they wern't storks!! Maybe next time.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 13, 2009)

I always pictured a Pegasus bringing the foals.

Hummm fresh out of storks here. We do have some Blue Herons though.


----------



## gimp (Jul 13, 2009)

Blue Herons might work if'n you want a colt...if filly is the need you might want to bring in a pink Flamingo


----------



## Kira98 (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh my I for sure thought that when i got home from work today I would see a new baby !

gesh precious has got to be miserable !

Im goin to be gone tomorrow night for a few days this time I bets she has it then.

Joanne I bet your bout to pull your hair out by now !

that masterpiece she is paintin in there better be something to see ! lol

im sure it will be shes just waitin for the paint to be totally dry so not to smudge it !


----------



## Joanne (Jul 14, 2009)

Kira it is challenging to keep going everyday with all the things I need to do knowing at any minute I could be called away for a birth.

We have a lot of daytime births here and we are currently in the middle of a complete overhaul of our website and taking photos nearly daily.

She has had rock hard udders for days now and it is distracting thinking at any moment, when you are feeding, filling the water tanks, or preparing the horses for taking photos that the beeper could go off and we would need to run to the barn.

But not accomplishing anything seems worse.

I hope you are right about the paint job and we have a Michelangelo coming. It beats her burning it and coming out all black.


----------



## Manyspots (Jul 14, 2009)

I just watched her for the first time and she seems restless. have to laugh at her looks like she doesn't want to take time to foal right now as food was brought in. I think she is getting close!111 And I have to leave today! Good Luck! Lavonne


----------



## Reble (Jul 14, 2009)

Anytime now Precious


----------



## Kira98 (Jul 14, 2009)

I watched her last night for a bit and she seemed alot more restless and moved way more than the past few nights

I clicked on the cam before I have to leave for work and she must be outside

I hope that she has it soon and all goes well. I will check back when i get home on thursday evening.

and Joanne I hope that you get a bit of rest and time to relax soon. our jobs are never done it seems

there is always something to do with the horses or the barn or something we just cant get a break

but in the end its all worth it ( or so we like to fool our selves LOL - Nah its always worth it to me the horses are my pride and joy)

cant wait to get back home to see pics of the new baby


----------



## Joanne (Jul 15, 2009)

Reble your graphic made me laugh! Thank you!

No not yet... I have seen the baby move and watched her belly twitching several times, but no foal yet!

Can you believe this!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 15, 2009)

WHERE"S THE BABY!!!! :arg! Don't ya just LOVE marestare...toothpicks for the eyes-



coffee-lots O' coffee



pillow must have soft pillow



delirium setting in



& then...and then...the moment u (and us) have been waiting for



(poof) and it's over


----------



## kaykay (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay forget the chocolate by now you need alcohol LOL

Sending more good thoughts!


----------



## Connie P (Jul 15, 2009)

Watching and waiting Precious...................................


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 16, 2009)

Gosh


----------



## Joanne (Jul 16, 2009)

Believe me I cannot believe it either. I received a call from Kathy (a LB member in Kentucky) this morning at 6 am saying Precious was foaling. I flew to my house monitor but she was up and just walking around by then.

You have to worry that the baby is not O.K. at this point. I keep checking for movement. Precious is having contractions from time to time, but not progressing.

I take her out every morning for a few hours in to a pen by the barn where she can graze and walk around. The Breeder Alert works from there and I can see her while I am working.

I sincerely appreciate you all watching her.

As you can imagine I am more than anxious.


----------



## minie812 (Jul 16, 2009)

I checked a while ago and she was standing in her food bowl



so maybe she is cleaning it out for her baby girl?


----------



## Joanne (Jul 16, 2009)

That is interesting! No one has called the sex.

I am just going for a live foal!


----------



## ErikaS. (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going to guess she'll foal today as I keep seeing her look at her sides....and just for fun I'll guess it's going to be a colt. Good luck. I'm still keeping my eyes open.


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jul 16, 2009)

WOW - She still holding her baby!... hehe!!

I will go crazy and red eyes, sleepy head...

Our cat was watching her on the cam.






Hopefully she will have her baby SOON!!.....


----------



## Joanne (Jul 16, 2009)

I am sure ready!!!

Just hope I will be awake when it happens!!!!


----------



## gimp (Jul 17, 2009)

She looks a lot different this morning (smaller)! She also seems a bit less "normal." (of course as soon as I typed that she started looking for something to eat...sigh.) I hope all goes well. I am going to say today based on the amount of poo in the stall and the fact that she looks grumpy. Good thoughts and wishes for a good outcome from Washington state.


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 17, 2009)

Gosh..........................again!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 17, 2009)

She has been up at down since 3 pm PDT. Maybe soon ????

Wish me luck!

Karrie From Rockin S Miniatures sent me this today.

This is her cat watching Precious. Too incredible not to share with you.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG! CUTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelly (Jul 17, 2009)

I CAN"T BELIEVE IT!!! I was sure she would foal while I was out for dinner with family after seeing her up and down several times in just a half hours time...GEEZ



This is going to be one spectacular FILLY!!!


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 17, 2009)

I LOVE the photo of the cat watching! Even my husband (who's not a horse person) keeps asking me "Has that mini had her baby yet??"





Sending good thoughts your way for a safe and smooth foaling.


----------



## qtrrae (Jul 17, 2009)

Time to check on Precious - oh my - still NO BABY!!! She looks soooo ready! I wonder how many forum people get up during the night to check on her - I know I do!!

The cat watching Precious is just precious!!


----------



## crponies (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, I love that picture of the cat on mare stare! I hope she foals for you soon.


----------



## minie812 (Jul 18, 2009)

What no baby. I think you need to pull the plug on this one



so to speak....mmmm DON"T make me come out there!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 18, 2009)

Between 3 and 4 pm Friday PDT she was up and down. I got my husband's attention (he was on his beloved Kabota tractor) and I said I think she will go any minute. Panting, up and down, kicking at her belly, stretching her head skyward etc. I stayed outside her stall for over an hour...... nothing.

Got a few phone calls from people watching her that thought she was going to foal soon too and wanted to make sure I was there. Thank you so much. I know you cannot see me if I am outside of the stall. I would rather have the call and run to the barn then miss this birth. Often you can see her restless before my halter alarm goes off and I would rather be in the barn at the start of this birth if possible in case I need to reposition the foal.

I thought she would surely foal by morning! This mare is making a liar out of me!!!!!!!

I bet everyone will have given up on my predictions and she and I will be left home alone when she FINALLY foals!


----------



## sedeh (Jul 18, 2009)

> Between 3 and 4 pm Friday PDT she was up and down. I got my husband's attention (he was on his beloved Kabota tractor) and I said I think she will go any minute. Panting, up and down, kicking at her belly, stretching her head skyward etc. I stayed outside her stall for over an hour...... nothing.I thought she would surely foal by morning! This mare is making a liar out of me!!!!!!!
> 
> I bet everyone will have given up on my predictions and she and I will be left home alone when she FINALLY foals!


I think she's waiting for _you_ to give up on her Joanne!!



I was watching one like a hawk...sure she was going to foal during the night. Next morning I put my hubby in charge of watching her while I took an hour nap. When I got up she had foaled and hubby hadn't even noticed!



Luckily foal was fine. Good luck......sounds like it's any time now!


----------



## Connie P (Jul 18, 2009)

Still watching and waiting.........................


----------



## Kira98 (Jul 18, 2009)

WHAT NO BABY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I for sure thought that when I left out on the 14th I'd come back to see color photo thread posted

I didnt get to check Thursday becasue I have not been home ! I just got in today at 1pm CDT

got chores done and went for feed etc.. and just now sitting down to browse the web. and

Check on Precious and I am stunned thats crazy

I know that when my full size waxed on the 28th of Feb she didnt foal til the 23rd of March ! I was in the barn

nonstop and i to got worried about no movement and the foal if it was alright etc... and if you saw the pics

boy was that masterpiece she cooked for a bit longer was perfect

and im hoping and prayin and im watchin her tonight for a bit so maybe she knew i didnt want to miss it LOL

Oh and that cat photo is just perfect too cute





my non horsey hubby and our friend that stays with us keeps asking me too if this mare has foaled yet !

Oy bananas come on Precious its time now to have that COLT !!!!!!!!!!

ps joanne if it comes out looking like my full size paint stallion and he comes up missin from your pasture dont look

in oklahoma ! LOL


----------



## Bess Kelly (Jul 18, 2009)

Talk about frustration!?!?!?! I keep looking, no foal. RATS!! And the brat had to NERVE to go poop Fri night, right after you cleaned her piles up



She watched you, walked over and made a deposit -- while you were getting her food no less.

I'm wondering -- is she trying to be a round bale with legs? I mean, she eats hay all night! She's miserable, as she pushes her put on the wall (all that pressure)



Don't know if I will be excited or disapointed when I log on one AM and there is a real foal -- of course, looking hard it may be the dog again.





You need to read the book to her.....................


----------



## Joanne (Jul 18, 2009)

Welcome back Kira. I too wish I had a foal to show you and the rest. One that looked like your full sized paint horse would be incredible and well worth the wait!

Alas, I am still biting my nails and staring at the monitors.

Thanks for passing on your story of your late mare. I am clutching to all hopeful stories of late mares.


----------



## drk (Jul 19, 2009)

GOOD GRIEF Joanne..... I'm sure your on edge. What is that foal doing in there??? Maybe you need to start singing some encouraging songs to it to convince it to take the plunge



Momma must have a really nice nursery in there for that baby to not want to come out. Maybe horses have gotten into video games like humans and never want to venture out anymore



:wacko





Just being silly





I know this is taking it's toll on you but this foal is going to be Worth this wait !!!!!

Hang in there


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 19, 2009)

Where's Precious?



I checked in a couple of times and she's not in her stall. I'm sure she's out enjoying the sunshine. I was so hoping there would be a foal by her side this morning. Poor Joanne! You must be exhausted.

We'll just keep waiting and watching.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been wondering where she is too. Thought maybe Joanne decided to take her for a trailer ride in the hopes of shaking things up a bit.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 19, 2009)

She is in a round pen next to the barn. The Breeder Alert works from there and she can cruse around a bit and see the other newborn foals for encouragement. I hate keeping her in a stall 24/7.

Yesterday I brought her up to the front lawn to graze, but after 10 minutes she wanted to go back to her stall and was clearly agitated.

I am working in the barn so I can watch her.

She will be back in soon. I even saw her trot today! I thought that might jiggle something around!

361 day in case you are keeping track.

I am so far past color and just on LIVE FOAL now.

Sleep is at a premium. I am hoping for a daytime birth so I can be more awake.





Thanks everyone for watching.

I am really depending on you giving me a heads up if you think she is about to foal. I would love to be there when the water breaks in case I need to reposition the foal.


----------



## gimp (Jul 19, 2009)

She looks pretty ticked with the world right now. I hope things go well. Could she be waiting for the one year mark?


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 19, 2009)

Sending positive thoughts. She has to go soon. Prayers for a healthy baby and a easy perfect delivery!


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 20, 2009)

Gosh!

If you are certain of her breeding dates, can you take her for C Section? I am worried now too, this is way too long - and is over one year now.

Have there many reported cases where mares carry their foals this long? Miniature mares that is?  Isn't she a small mare?

Is there any chance she could have been bred at a later time? Hand bred, pasture bred? I check her a couple times of day and do not see where she is acting very close to foaling and not as close to foaling as the day I called and thought she would foal that day.

I had one foal last year, a maiden mare who never got a big bag, but it did get really hard about a day before she foaled. No signs of impending foaling otherwise, she was eating her dinner, stretched out like she had a cramp, laid down and foaled. Good thing I was watching her though, I had someone else watching and they left the room. She needed help as it turned out. A small girl too.

B


----------



## madmax (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope your mare foals soon and safely. It is possible for them to carry that long because it did happen to me. I knew my dates were correct, I only hand bred, and kept 3 sets of breeding records, one on my daily calendar, one in the mare breeding book, and one on her individual record.

My mare was very experienced with quick easy deliveries, she usually carried between 323 days and 332 days. This time it was 360 days, and I could hardly believe it was happening. She pulled the 'fooling not foaling' routine on me a few times, all of the signs but break water and then just stand there and hang on a few more days. She was 32", but had a good body for breeding.

When she did foal, the foal was out quick and easy as usual, but he looked like a month old foal, he was so strong and fat and developed. He jumped up and went for the udder immediately instead of all that searching and sucking in all the wrong places, so all went very well. He was the tallest foal she ever had, he measured 22" at birth, but he matured at only 30.5", so I guess he was that tall because of the gestation period. Of course don't know for sure.She pushed him out just fine, but luck was that everything was pointing in the right direction as well.

I thought you might like to read another experience of 360 days.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 20, 2009)

The stallion she was bred to last year was sold and left the premises.

We ultrasound our horses here and take photos of the ultrasound, so we are able to go back and look at the photos and see what we saw.

Beth we had a very close moment on Friday afternoon when we thought she would go with all the classic signs.

Though she appears to be eating all the time, she is mostly shuffling the food around and mounding straw up in various corners (nesting). I think she has run out of room for much more food.

Thanks for the positive story madmax. It is ones like yours that are keeping me going!


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 20, 2009)

She is yawning now.....................


----------



## minie812 (Jul 20, 2009)

We also had a maiden mare go 360 days on us this year so have no fear. He is pictured in our Avatar. plus our very experienced Poco who ususally foals early went 334 days (very unusual for her) and She is in the process of weaning him now at 3 1/2 mths (again unusual for her) but he is already eating slop and is tall and looks very mature for his age. it has been a roller coaster ride for alot of folks this year with longer waitng and waiting and ....


----------



## gimp (Jul 20, 2009)

I am wishing you and Precious the best. Each morning I check, and each morning have been sadly surprised to see her either outside or still very pregnant. I no longer feel like joking about her reaching the one year mark as she is only a couple of days away from reaching it. I just keep envisioning her with a fat, happy, and healthy, foal at her side.


----------



## mizbeth (Jul 20, 2009)

Gee I thought a year had 352 days, not 365........oh dear!


----------



## REO (Jul 20, 2009)

Yikes, not yet?

Read through the LB foal count in my signature and you'll see many foals that are born this late!


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 20, 2009)

mizbeth said:


> Gosh!
> If you are certain of her breeding dates, can you take her for C Section? I am worried now too, this is way too long - and is over one year now.
> 
> Have there many reported cases where mares carry their foals this long? Miniature mares that is? Isn't she a small mare?
> ...



My maiden went at 372 and had a perfect, tiny filly (18"). And I'm positive on the breeding dates. Many mares are going late this year



370+ days can be very normal for some mares.

Edited to add: Someone's mare on here went 402 a few years ago!


----------



## Galaxy Vista Steph* (Jul 20, 2009)

I just wanted to chime in ... hang in there Joanne! My stallion's dam always makes my friend wait a FULL year!




your mare looks ready, very soon! Perfect Paint takes time ya know!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 20, 2009)

Pacific Perfect Paint!

Well I think we have a name for it!!

When it FINALLY gets here!

Thank you Steph


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't believe she hasn't foaled yet. I feel your pain (and sleeplessness). To put this in perspective, I figure your mare was bred about the same time our maiden mare Mira was (end of July 2008) and her foal is almost 2 months old now!!! He was born at 303 days. I can't imagine how I would feel if I was still waiting for him to arrive!!


----------



## Genie (Jul 21, 2009)

We had a mare close to foaling and when the hay bales started to be thrown into the mow above her head, the thumping sound caused her to go down and start pushing. She must have thought the barn was falling


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the mini fairy artist god is just searching for the perfect palate of colors and the perfect stencils to make your little one a Special Masterpiece...a very.....sl..ooowwww master piece but a Master Piece just the same.


----------



## shelly (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, this morning she had definite indents in front of her hips...baby was sideways somewhat, but tonight she is most clearly FULL in her flanks so maybe the baby has finally pushed back into position? WE CAN ONLY HOPE!!! LOL



If she doesn't go tonight...you may have to resort to the plunger! HAHA


----------



## wwminis (Jul 21, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi,[/SIZE]

Hang in there, we had a mare 4 years ago that went 388 days before she had her foal! The mare was only bred one time on her heat cycle, we hand breed, so we know her date was correct!



Our vet did some research and found an article about the longest gestation in a miniature horse and it was 419 days! So hang in there, she'll drop that filly when it's fully cooked!





Bill


----------



## MiniatureEscapades (Jul 21, 2009)

This just seems to be a bad year for mares.

http://forum.horsetopia.com/miniature-hors...y-new-pics.html




everyone is on mare stare


----------



## Joanne (Jul 21, 2009)

I keep hoping my dates are off, but as the stallion she was bred to was sold and left in August and we had her confirmed in foal by 37 days plus by then, no such luck.

Glad I have a zillion things to do while waiting!

Just I am punch drunk right now from lack of sleep.


----------



## Nickermaker (Jul 22, 2009)

Precious is foaling now!!!


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 22, 2009)

It sure looks like Precious is getting ready to foal. I've been watching her and she looks _very _uncomfortable. I was so glad when I saw the barn light go on--I was about ready to call Joanne's cell phone but I also know she has a breeder alert halter on her.

Sending prayers and good thoughts for a safe delivery.


----------



## Reble (Jul 22, 2009)

SilverDollar said:


> It sure looks like Precious is getting ready to foal. I've been watching her and she looks _very _uncomfortable. I was so glad when I saw the barn light go on--I was about ready to call Joanne's cell phone but I also know she has a breeder alert halter on her. Sending prayers and good thoughts for a safe delivery.


Camera is down, did everything go OK


----------



## SilverDollar (Jul 22, 2009)

No news.



There is a new thread called "Precious is foaling". I think that one will have the latest updates.


----------



## ddeeva (Jul 22, 2009)

My mare went 384 days this year. My dates were correct. The stud went home June 1 because I had soulder surgery the end of that week. Baby finally came June 20, 2009.

ANd-everyone was wrong-IT IS A FILLY! Not a colt. She was tiny

It was well worth the wait, I got a beautiful Grulla filly. I had her ultraounded at 365 days. Baby was fine. She

drd come out quickly, sac did not break, I had to do CPR & cut cord, but shes great now.


----------

